# Annual report on firefighter fatalities in the United States



## mark handler (Jan 12, 2015)

Annual report on firefighter fatalities in the United States

U.S. Fire Administration (USFA)

http://www.usfa.fema.gov/data/statistics/ff_fatality_reports.html


----------



## jar546 (Jan 12, 2015)

The most well known is the the single largest cause of FF fatality still remains a heart attack, something that is largely, in part preventable.  It would be nice if they would put more time and effort into fitness the reduce the number of fatalities due to heart attacks.  34%, more than 1/3 of fatalities.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 12, 2015)

jar546 said:
			
		

> The most well known is the the single largest cause of FF fatality still remains a heart attack, something that is largely, in part preventable.  It would be nice if they would put more time and effort into fitness the reduce the number of fatalities due to heart attacks.  34%, more than 1/3 of fatalities.


my fireighter friends think they are invinceable


----------



## jar546 (Jan 12, 2015)

mark handler said:
			
		

> my fireighter friends think they are invinceable


Yeah, the numbers prove different.  I wonder what other job category that has a documented "fatality while at work" has numbers this high?


----------



## cda (Jan 12, 2015)

Fishing

Police officer

http://m.cnsnews.com/news/article/ali-meyer/114-police-killed-duty-2014-46-were-shot-death

http://jobs.aol.com/articles/2013/11/12/the-15-most-dangerous-jobs-in-america/


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jan 12, 2015)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Yeah, the numbers prove different.  I wonder what other job category that has a documented "fatality while at work" has numbers this high?


Solar array manufacturing workers. Here and abroad.

http://finance.townhall.com/columnists/amyoliver/2011/10/23/clean_energys_dirty_secret_cancer/page/full

Brent


----------



## steveray (Jan 13, 2015)

From the last "study" I saw construction related jobs were 3 out of the top 10 and beat cops and firefighters...


----------

